# Dwight Howard trade idea



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tom Haberstroh came up with this hypothetical DHo trade: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7993762/four-potential-dwight-howard-trades-make-sense-nba



> The deal: Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol to Orlando for Howard, Hedo Turkoglu and Glen Davis


I actually don't think this is too bad for the Lakers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers don't seem to want to give up both guys, and it looks like Dwight doesn't want to be here.

But I would do it. You have to get the star players when you can.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If I'm the Lakers, I would much rather have Ryan Anderson packaged in with D12 than Glen Davis.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> If I'm the Lakers, I would much rather have Ryan Anderson packaged in with D12 than Glen Davis.


I would love to see Big Baby get a chance to start. He played with a lot of heart against the Pacers this year. His defense has improved a great deal.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't disagree with that, I just think that it makes more sense for both parties to include Ryan Anderson instead of Davis. Anderson doesn't have the same value without Dwight, however with Dwight he presents mismatches and synergy. Sessions/Bryant/MWP/Anderson/D12 is a formidable and well rounded lineup, especially with guys like Blake/Hedo/Hill off the bench.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

As an aside, I think the if the Lakers can't land a star like Deron or Dwight their goal will be to shed salary and prepare for life post Kobe while still remaining somewhat competitive.

There are some possibilities there, especially with teams like Houston and Minnesota. Maybe a 3 team deal where the Lakers get Millsap, Harris and a pick while Utah gets Martin and Lowry and Houston gets Gasol. A lot depends on whether Houston is willing to give up Lowry.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Heard that Toronto is shopping the 8th pick for veteran help with Valenciunas coming over from Europe. Perhaps they can be included as a third team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Orlando recieves 
Bynum, Amir Johnson, Kleiza, and picks.

Toronto recieves 
Pau and picks.

Lakers recieve
Dwight, Davis and Toronto 8th.

Toronto gets Pau to fill in as a stopgap that keeps them competitive while still allowing Valenciunas to develop under Pau's tutelage.

Orlando gets Bynum and a solid young PF in Johnson whom they can trade or keep and continue to develop. They can also shop Anderson for w/e they can get. 

Lakers get Dwight, a solid replacement PF in Davis and a lottery pick for life after Kobe. (Austin Rivers?)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Toronto isn't doing that deal. They aren't competing anytime soon, so trading their draft pick for an aging Pau doesn't make much sense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Toronto Raptors Looking To Trade Draft Picks
> 
> It’s no secret that Toronto Raptors president and general manager Bryan Colangelo is targeting a return to the playoffs next season, but with last year’s draft pick Jonas Valanciunas expected to join the team and the potential to add up to three more rookies from this year’s draft, that isn’t a formula for a winning season. It’s very hard to imagine a team with four rookies that doesn’t earn a trip to the lottery.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/toronto-raptors-looking-to-trade-draft-picks?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=toronto-raptors-looking-to-trade-draft-picks&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They won't trade it for Gasol. You can bank on that.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> They won't trade it for Gasol. You can bank on that.


But I thought Pau was the most talented big man on the Lakers?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> But I thought Pau was the most talented big man on the Lakers?


He is. 

Do you think your little dumbass comment changes that?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He is.
> 
> Do you think your little dumbass comment changes that?


Well if you wouldn't post dumbass remarks he wouldn't post dumbass comments.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Stop it now.

Gee, I guess BBF members sure are dense. Or they don't pay attention.

I will repeat this once again.

Howard...doesn't...want...to...play...here.

He...won't...sign...an...extension...with...the...Lakers.

Why can't you guys seem to grasp this?????????

Can we PLEASE stop the Howard to Lakers rumor threads now????

If he is going anywhere, its Brooklyn.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The second I saw Ron's name as the last poster in this thread I knew exactly what I was walking into.

Dwight is not coming here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Stop it now.
> 
> Gee, I guess BBF members sure are dense. Or they don't pay attention.
> 
> ...


Posters around here get mad when you want to stay in the realm of reality.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

More realistic option would be Deron Williams. Honestly though there is always going to be Howard rumors until the day he is moved from Orlando, or signs an extension. He says he doesn't want to play for Lakers etc., but he changes his mind constantly.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Eternal said:


> More realistic option would be Deron Williams. Honestly though there is always going to be Howard rumors until the day he is moved from Orlando, or signs an extension. He says he doesn't want to play for Lakers etc., but he changes his mind constantly.


What team has he said he didn't want to play for and then changed his mind?

He isn't going to LA. There's 0 chance of it happening.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

R-Star said:


> What team has he said he didn't want to play for and then changed his mind?
> 
> He isn't going to LA. There's 0 chance of it happening.


How can you say there's a 0 chance of it happening when you do not know what is going on in his mind and/or the Lakers/Magic organizations. There is always a possibility of it happening as it makes sense for both sides. It's not likely, but there is always a possibility of it happening. If he decides he wants to play for the Lakers, the chances then go to extremely likely.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Eternal said:


> How can you say there's a 0 chance of it happening when you do not know what is going on in his mind and/or the Lakers/Magic organizations. There is always a possibility of it happening as it makes sense for both sides. It's not likely, but there is always a possibility of it happening.


He doesn't want to play there. LA management isn't going to trade for a guy who doesn't want to be there long term.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He doesn't want to play there. LA management isn't going to trade for a guy who doesn't want to be there long term.


Obviously. I said if he decided to change his mind again about LA. At this point I don't think Dwight knows what he wants.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would love to have Deron Williams on this team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> More realistic option would be Deron Williams.


I have now heard this three times on this board. Give me an example of how DWill winds up on the Lakers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Throw Gasol at them and pray that Russian guy is an idiot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke said:


> Throw Gasol at them and pray that Russian guy is an idiot.


The Russian guy who may or may not even know that he still owns that team?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sign and trade, three team deal involving Gasol going to Houston, Lowry and pieces to Brooklyn and Deron to LA.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I have now heard this three times on this board. Give me an example of how DWill winds up on the Lakers.


There is plenty of them all over the place. Won't be the last you hear of this rumor either.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Sign and trade, three team deal involving Gasol going to Houston, Lowry and pieces to Brooklyn and Deron to LA.


I just don't see this as a reasonable scenario. I truly don't. What are these pieces? Please explain why Houston and Brooklyn do the trade, as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Stop it now.
> 
> Gee, I guess BBF members sure are dense. Or they don't pay attention.
> 
> ...


Remember when you claimed the Clippers were "done" with the Chris Paul talks several times in December? People always change their minds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't see this as a reasonable scenario. I truly don't. What are these pieces? Please explain why Houston and Brooklyn do the trade, as well.


Houston has been coveting Gasol since last year. We already know this after the CP3 deal was nixed. There have been recent reports that Lowry is unhappy with Kevin McHale as coach and doesn't want to play for him next year. Lowry has also now become expendable due to Dragic's emergence in his absence. Perhaps they'd now be willing to include him in a package? Just speculation of course. Brooklyn does it to get a young all star caliber pg instead of losing Deron for nothing. It's all for moot if they can acquire Dwight of course. Losing that 1st rounder really hurts them though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Losing the first rounder hurts even more once Gerald Wallace opts out.


----------

